# Dulling color in PFR shrimp



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello all,

Is it a common thing in PFR shrimp for the red to turn dull and somewhat less red over time? I have been noticing this on some of my shrimp now for quite some time. Is this just a sign of old age or is it a health issue? These duller shrimp seem to be fine, eat well and are active.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I've read that it could be both things. Sometimes it can be age, but it can also be a sign of stress. Better to do a fully battery of tests and make sure everything is ok. You could also try feeding some sort of food that is known to help with colour. Kale is pretty good for that!


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I will test my water just to be sure, and try a bit of kale. Kale seems to be working well for you. Do you just put it in raw or do you cook it a little first?


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

No problem! Make sure to get organic kale (still really cheap, maybe $3 for a good size piece), and blanch it for a few minutes. I bought a bunch, washed it in RO, and tore it into pieces. The shrimp probably won't eat the stems. They like the leafy stuff! Then I layered paper towel and paddes dry. I keep it in a freezer bag and thaw out small pieces as I use them. It will last a very long time!


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey Mykuhl, any luck?


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Well... I did a full set of tests and everything reads zero. Even my nitrate is virtually zero. It is reading at what looks like 0.1ppm. My pH is 7.8, what it always tests at.
I did try a couple of pieces of kale. They finished it up in about 3 days.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Glad to hear the water parameters are ok. Keep up with kale in the feeding rotation!


----------

